# Ouch!



## Jeff Wright (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 17, 2018)

LOL...thanks, Jeff. Everyone in my office looked at me as I was laughing out loud so hard. I needed that today.


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 17, 2018)

Ouch!!!


----------



## kruizer (Sep 17, 2018)

Heckuva way to get a colonoscopy.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 17, 2018)

Say what.  No way. :rolleyes:  :D

Warren


----------

